# Death of a member



## mr-e-maxx (Feb 9, 2004)

Death of a member

My fiance is a member of this forum along with other forums. He is known on this site as me-e-maxx. He passed away on 9-6-06. I am feeling so lonely for him so I went to his emails an remembered he is a moderator on on of the rc forums but I am not sure which one. The only way I know how to find out which one is to post on all the forums he belongs to. He was medically retired and enjoyed his RC's and these forums. I f any of you are prayers out there please give me and his family the strength to get thru this. I would like to thank all of you for helping him enjoy his hobby.

Debbie


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

I am sorry to hear about your loss. Have you set up a fund that us fellow racers could donate some money to you to help you out. I will be the first to donate some money. All I need is a paypal account or your mailing address. I will say a prayer for you and all your family

God Bless Tim Donley


----------



## santinuchi (Aug 22, 2006)

I didn't know your fiancee, but I am sorry for your loss, you and your family are in my prayers. God Bless. Tito Bufford


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Very sorry for your loss....

I will add all to my prayers...


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I am sorry for your loss as I personally know how it feels. You and family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## santinuchi (Aug 22, 2006)

*yes*



LOSIMAN said:


> I am sorry to hear about your loss. Have you set up a fund that us fellow racers could donate some money to you to help you out. I will be the first to donate some money. All I need is a paypal account or your mailing address. I will say a prayer for you and all your family
> 
> God Bless Tim Donley


I second that......


----------



## mr-e-maxx (Feb 9, 2004)

Thank you all for your prayers. I am sorry it has taken me so long to respond back to all of you. aMy best friend just left to go back to California this morning and I was feeling so lonely I thought I would check respond to all of you. Tony loved RC's and loved being a part of these forums. I believe he was a moderator for one of them, but I haven't had a chance to go thru all of them to find out which one. I had his funeral on Sunday and it was beautiful. We even had some of his RC Trucks on the memrobelia table. As for a fund to donate money, I didn't know there was such a thing. It would greatly help as I am not sure how I am going to survive on my finances alone. Any help would be greatly appreciated and my email address for PayPal is [email protected]. Tony has so much RC stuff he could open up his own shop, I was hoping to sell some of it, but I think the boys want all of it. I even have my own truck that he bought me. Tony always said the family that plays together stayes together. If any of you have any questions or would like to email me personnally you may do so at the above email address. Again than you all so much for your prayers and thoughts. Debbie


----------



## mr-e-maxx (Feb 9, 2004)

*Update*

Just wanted oto share with you that I finally found the forum that Tony was a moderator for. They are going to keep his membership so that his sons can log on and get help with the trucks and see the things that their father talked about on the forums. I would greatly appreciate if this forum would do the same thing. If there is a problem with that please let me know.

Debbie


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

There is no problem with that. His sons are welcome to post any questions they may have.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

hankster said:


> There is no problem with that. His sons are welcome to post any questions they may have.


There are alot of friendy and helpful people here on hobby talk,,,,


----------

